# Ghajini -Game Promo



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey guys would you believe it that Ghajini would be out as game too...
Don't believe me...check this out 

*in.youtube.com/watch?v=FY_yAezy43s

Don't forget to notice our virtual Aamir Khan 

Here is the official site, 6 days to go for games release

*ghajini.fxlabs.com/index.html


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2008)

lol


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 19, 2008)

wow


----------



## the.kaushik (Dec 19, 2008)

cant believe! lol


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 19, 2008)

lol


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 19, 2008)

Indian muvie game, that's news!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Dec 19, 2008)

crazy... it actually looks good in the promo video


----------



## sam_1710 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hmmm... 

*s3.supload.com/files/default/comparison.jpg


----------



## ionicsachin (Dec 19, 2008)

Ha ha ha ha Fat The Wuck
Imagine the system requirements,  lol......Wonder how much the team of "Memento" movie will laugh seeing this game...


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 19, 2008)

Aamir looks quite good


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 19, 2008)

This,exactly this is what I was thinking about last night.


----------



## ionicsachin (Dec 19, 2008)

Try Memento to kill restlessness


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 19, 2008)

amir for ghajini game

may be
rajini for robo game
srk for....


what else.......ha ha...good way of advertising anyway


----------



## ionicsachin (Dec 19, 2008)

yeah its clear that its only for promotions, aamir is trying real hard with the promotions


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 19, 2008)

Rollercoaster said:


> crazy... it actually looks good in the promo video


Agreed.
Grafix is not that bad. Why do u guys underestimating things.
Let it release. We all will come to know.

B/W why Aamir has pointed ear in website pic?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 20, 2008)

video is good nice kick


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys i hope that much of you knew about it..
I agree that the Game graphics look superb but the gaming company developing it doesn't have much experience in developing games..
Though its the first Indian 3d Game after Bhagat Singh which I played 3-4 yrs back...I think we should definitely grab our hand on this one..
one thing bothering me...would the price be the Indian way or the international way $49.99 OMG !!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 20, 2008)

WTF? never thought it was gonna happens? Yo dudes plz upload screenies coz there are guys with low bandwidth here


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 21, 2008)

sorry bro no screenies out yet

anyways here's just one from the original site

*i40.tinypic.com/25rgw1v.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 22, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> Yo dudes plz upload screenies coz there are guys with low bandwidth here



*e.imagehost.org/t/0907/gj1.jpg

*e.imagehost.org/t/0300/gj33.jpg

*e.imagehost.org/t/0536/gj2.jpg

*e.imagehost.org/t/0151/gj3.jpg


----------



## mrintech (Dec 22, 2008)

Let's Play... Cool Game


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 22, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> *e.imagehost.org/t/0907/gj1.jpg
> 
> *e.imagehost.org/t/0300/gj33.jpg
> 
> ...


thanks for these...they are from the video itself i donno why they didn't released screenies


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2008)

lol


----------



## baccilus (Dec 22, 2008)

Will it be free or will we have to buy it? Are you sure it is a commercial game? Or just a promotional game?


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 22, 2008)

baccilus said:


> Will it be free or will we have to buy it? Are you sure it is a commercial game? Or just a promotional game?


seeing the video doesn't seem to be just promotional but you never know Indians whether such game is actually coming out or not in real or its just for film's publicity because it isn't much in news about this first ever 3d pc game of India..
anyways if it would be real then boy i must say aamir khan will not be leaving a penny and you would surely have to loosen your pocket for it


----------



## ionicsachin (Dec 22, 2008)

Will it have songs as background music?? hahaha....


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 22, 2008)

> Will it be free or will we have to buy it? Are you sure it is a commercial game? Or just a promotional game?



Offcourse it won't be freeware.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 23, 2008)

T159 said:


> lol



+1


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the screenies. May be the recommended rig:-256 mb ram;p3;win 95/xp/2000/vista;64 mb with t&l support. This rig is just my thought no official.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 23, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> Thanks for the screenies. May be the recommended rig:-256 mb ram;p3;win 95/xp/2000/vista;64 mb with t&l support. This rig is just my thought no official.


well i know its India but this is too much surely they should release with heavy pc requirements...after all its India's first 3d game


----------



## eggman (Dec 23, 2008)

It's very easy to comment  lol and laugh at this game , as it's nowhere near the std game level you people are used to.But at least it's a step in right direction,even if it's for promotion!!!Indian Gaming is non existing, this could be the start!!If you can't appreciate some one's work, stop bashing it atleast!!! This game looks ok, Aamir's model does loook good!!!It may very well suck, but then again even PoC games sucked!!! HP games suck!!! EA Cricket sucks!!!


----------



## ionicsachin (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah, but are the people who made this game really made this for us to have fun, or just as a technique by Mr. Aamir Khan to make money, coz if it is really an effort, it shud be made internationally available and shud be rated by ESRB


----------



## eggman (Dec 23, 2008)

Not money, promotion maybe!!!


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 23, 2008)

maybe india's first step to pc gaming


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 25, 2008)

Site has been updated. Have a look at the new videos. The movie is a rip off of momento and the game is of Max Payne.


----------



## sam_1710 (Dec 25, 2008)

*s3.supload.com/files/default/asd-20081225105416.jpg

Atleast his pointed ears have been modified..


----------



## sam_1710 (Dec 26, 2008)

WTF?!!?  
SPAM!!


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 26, 2008)

*ghajini.fxlabs.com/images/screenshots/004.jpg
except aamir khan graphics are yuck...
*ghajini.fxlabs.com/levels.html
is it some kind of online game guys !!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 5, 2009)

Synopsis  	
Ever dream of being Aamir Khan? Here's your chance to play Aamir Khan in India's first 3D PC Game, based on the hit Bollywood movie 'GHAJINI'. Experience the story from Sanjay's unique perspective narrated by Aamir Khan. Hear his voice as he guides you from clue to clue, clinging to a thin trail of evidence. Use his combat moves to fight your way throught the hordes of goons waiting to ambush you. Explore the Ghajini world through his eyes as he moves through the amazing sets from the orginal movie recreated in the virtual world. Take control of the story and recreate the movie experience on your PC.


Window XP SP2 with admin rights Intel Pentium 4 2.4 GHz or equivalent 1 GB RAM Intel G965, NIVIDIA GeForce 6600 or ATI Radeon X800 With 256 MB Video Memory 1 GB Free Hard Drive Space OpenAL/DirectX 9.0c compliant Audio Compatible with Window Vista Compatible with Intel Integrated Graphics Chipset G965 and above may require additional RAM for Shared Video Memory

Ghajini - The Game PC CD ROM DVD
MRP : Rs. 199.00
*dvdstore.erosentertainment.com/product/bollywood-movie.asp?Buy_Ghajini_-_The_Game_PC_CD_ROM_DVD_1a


----------



## RMN (Jan 7, 2009)

wow.
graphics are avg...but not a bad start.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 7, 2009)

Got the game. The graphics are as good as Max Payne 2,pretty decent. The gameplay is quite engrossing but can get frustrating at times. Aamir has given his voice and the audio is great. The game is not all about fighting through hundreds of goons but it includes a mix of stealth,fighting,sneaking and all. The game is a bit tough but engaging. 
Worth giving a shot,just 200 bux. Please don't pirate it!!
Screenshots coming.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 7, 2009)

Good. Will think of buying it just for supporting the Indian gaming industry and not Ghajini.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah,I too bought it to support Indian gaming industry.  If you want to play it then please buy it,don't pirate it.


----------

